
Can you give examples of above average websites made by users of HN? - id122015
I searched for websites made by users of HN, but I didn&#x27;t find enough of them that interest me or that attract interest from more than some visitors. Maybe I don&#x27;t have enough skills to search and its my fault. Can you confirm or give counter examples ?<p>One of the last example I found was about chatting when you wanted to express your feelings after a bad day, which is a great idea, but I don&#x27;t have time today for that. Another one was about subscribing to something that even myself as a technical user I don&#x27;t remember. 
So I have time today to discover new websites and give owners real feedback, but I could not find something interesting.
======
benologist
Recent: [https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)

All time:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=show%20hn&sort=byPopularity&pr...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=show%20hn&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

~~~
id122015
Thank you, I cant believe how many interesting ideas I found, it will take me
a lot of time. These guys are really cool!

